# Surviving Mothers day



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*As Many of us are aware Mothers day is particular hard,

compared to all the other holidays there are. 
That's because it reminds us of what we don't have, or are trying to achieve, some of us may have been pregnant and had that chance of being a mummy taken from us to soon, that makes this day particular difficult for it reminds us of what we had.

I myself wish instead of my SIL saying I nearly bought you a card for Auntie or Godmother had actually just done it,
Yes it would most likely make me cry, BUT I would have appreciated the gesture more than she would ever know.
Just last night that is what she said.

So how do you survive this day 
Do you bury yourself under the duvet ? escape to the countryside with your partner  Do you face it head on with family or friends  what will you be doing 

Whatever you do, you can either share it here or just leave a message for others 
who On this day of all days may need your loving support just a bit more than today or yesterday.

Thinking of everyone  here, Who has suffered and will find Mothers day Particular hard this year,

~Dizzi~*​


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww Dizzi sweetheart 

Its hard, what I find works for me, is I stick my head in the sand and ignore it...... I forget its mothers day and avoid all reminders of it as much as I can and manage to get it through it ok......

I feel so much for anyone who struggles with this its so hard and yet again just another small reminder!!

    for everyone

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I know mothers day will be so hard for me and a lot of others and just wanted to share my feelings with you all.

Every time mothers day comes around its a constant reminder of what would have been if all my4 angels  were here with me.

I will be sad the because my son Jordan who died 5mths into my pg never made it,he would of been 6yrs old,i imagine him making mothers day cards at school.

So i no for me and a lot of others it will be hard for me i will be visting my sons grave instead of being loved by my son  

I will be thinking of you all on this day..       

big big hug
luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Yep a hard one i have to say, am gonna face it head on have invited my mum, sister and nephew for lunch to treat them, is a tuffy as am downregging at mo so hopefully i will be able to celebrate this day next year.
massive hugs to everyone for tomorrow
lol
Lou xx


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Tomorrow is going to be difficult for me as I would have been a mum if things had worked out for the first time....or I would be heavily pregnant..so I feel its a double whammy..not sure if any of my friends or family acknowledge this...I very much doubt it  ..suppose I just plod on as always putting up that tough exterior of mine!!!!! Its so reassuring that people acknowledge it on here.

Love to you all,
Em xxx


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Dizzi  

I'll just have to try and ignore it   My mum died years ago and my much loved MIL died last year   Can't bear to think about the babies I lost 

Was in M&S yesterday amd the commercialisation of it was driving me mad  

Ursula xxxxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Dizzi,  
I know i should celebrate with the 2 children i have, but it still cuts me up to think if i hadnt of lost my 3rd PG then i would have an extra pair of arms each year   . it makes me laugh (in a wierd way) when my friends say oh at least you have your other 2 to spend the day with and forget all the treatment! how can i "forget"  
my baby whom i lost was due 29th dec 2002, so xmas and new year are also times i cant feel very merry and festive. i try for jade and thomas but there is always the what ifs. 
all the best to everyone this weekend
Corrina xx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

I find Mothers Day hard for different reasons to others.

I lost my mum 2 years ago, 7 weeks before my son was born. 
At 1st I found it hard to deal with the word 'mum' even though that was the 1 word i had always wanted to hear. I just wanted her to be around.

This will be my 2nd Mothers day as a mum and I still Ifind it hard to deal with it as I get e-mails  / lettres etc temting me to do tis that and the other for my mum, Dh asks my advice on what he should get for his mum and last year he even asked me to buy it for him!!

I had a weep      this morning when he came back with a lg bouquet of flowers for his mum and I had aleready got a small bunch to take to church for my mum tomorrow

So for different reasons tomorrow is still hard for me (hope peolpe don't mind me saying this- i understand how you all feel and send you all a big hug for tommorrow)

Sara


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

HI all

Thinking about you all on Mother's day - chin up girls!

Sarah - I too lost my mother, ten years ago now, and it still hurts.  I will be going to her rose bush to say hello and give her some flowers.  Hopefully next year I will be able to take my own child to say hello too.  Big hug cos I know how difficult it is.

fingers crossed for us all.

xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

sushi, you're spot on there chuck. its a hard day, like you say, even the cd adverts coming on the telly are driving me insane, "buy this cd for mothers day" over and over again yesterday. sort of rubs salt into the wounds a little. 
even before the ads came on.. i was doing the voiceovers for them. 
also the calpol advert is irritating enough, (if you've got kids you'll understand motto) and now nissan have joined in too, "because having kids is an adventure" YES WE KNOW BUT WE CANT QUITE MANAGE IT! aaagh. 
think i'm a bit hormonal at the mo!
ceri x


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

i know mothers day is a hard day, esp for me, this is the 3rd mothers day with out Connor, so i think ill have to make him a card and say thank you for just being him. it's difficult because my mum and sister sre both pg around me, so i'm feeling left out coz i was due the wk after my mum.... so i think that this mothers day will be harder than the last, because i've got 2 angels in heaven instead of 1!...









i know weve all got each other on here. and im greatful for that...
xxxxxxxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Having recently had a BFN from IVF. I found this year extremely difficult. I went into clinton cards 4 days running and came runningout in tears each time. The staff must have thought me deranged.

if I think bak I would have had 18 year old twins and one of 10 too if things had worked out.

Its all what ifs, but I have to look to the future one day I WILL be a mum, by whatever means.

Chris


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Just wanted to give you all a ........................

HUGE HUGE HUG !!!!

Love Hope xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thought I might be alright today, but no I am not, just had both tubes removed last wednesday and it is sort of hitting me now, especially today when I see my nephews running around, and then your mind works overtime if my first IVF had worked I would be of been around 4 1/2 months pregnant.

Thinking of everyone today

Love Chris


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm thinking of you all.

Siobhan x


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

HI All

I also have been thinking and dreading all week todays celebrations.  I ahve gone out and bought gifts and cards for my Mum and MIL.  I have 2 step kids who tell me they love me allthe time so am very lucky in one respect.  I lost my baby at only a few weeks old and he/she would have been around to wish me a happy mothers day.  I am 26 wks pg too so i can just hope and pray that this little god send will stay put until its proper time.

Thinking of everyone finding it hard today

Shaz xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

(((((((((((((((((((((EVERYONE)))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Well God works in mysterious ways. Their was me feeling all fed up about never being a mum and Ive just found out I am a mummy.........well sort of........my new guinea pig has just given birth to 2 perfect lickle babies. Not the kind of babies that I was hoping for but Ive gone all gooey all the same. 

Love to everyone feeling down today.


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Aww weeble - hope guinea pig babies cheered you up today!

xx


----------

